# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Eagleray's Paludarium 2008 (newbie attempt)

## eagleray

Hi All
This is my first attempt at building a Paludarium when i finally tore down my 2.5 x 1.5 x 1.5ft planted tank.

As usually, during planning, I was getting very greedy and trying to build a paludarium to house all the plants i like ...pitcher plants, miniature orchids, air plants and aquatic plants. Obviously 2.5ft was not large enough  :Grin:  ...maybe 2.5M ..haha

It is still very much work-in-progress ...and this is the current state
http://picasaweb.google.com/raymond....21520435501186


I always loved the amazon biotope ... but wanted a tropical rainforest theme for the pitcher plants ...  :Confused:  sigh ... in the end ...the "biotope" was "based on" whatever i can re-use from my planted tanks ... (so much for design and planning)

To be completed
- land section and branch needs to be filled up and planted
- need to fine tune the water feature ... (too noisy as the tank is in my hall)
- anyone has DIY plans to split the filter output ? ...was thinking of spliting a second outlet so that it can keep my wood wet ...so that i can grow moss on it
- not sure if i need a misting kit (need to automate watering ..as i am lazy)
- any suggestion on how to hide the filter outlet ? for the waterfall
- my aquarium fan is too strong ..probably need to change a smaller one

Any advise much appreciated.

----------


## Jungle-mania

I don't think you can get a smaller fan, that looks like the smallest on the market I have seen, unless you DIY which can be a real hassle. 
For foilage, you can get buy your crypts in large buncnhes cheaply at Ah pek plant farm in Pasir Ris, it will be the common variant, but it still look very nice, especially since they have the emmersed version, you can hide the pipe with it.
For water outlet, you could try get an extension on the outlet and point the exit holes against the back glass.

----------


## stormchild

- land section and branch needs to be filled up and planted
Have fun with the planting! Quite a few plants that are suitable for a setup like that.

- need to fine tune the water feature ... (too noisy as the tank is in my hall)
Try using a small rainbar and plants to break up the water flow.

- anyone has DIY plans to split the filter output ? ...was thinking of spliting a second outlet so that it can keep my wood wet ...so that i can grow moss on it
That would be worth a try. 

- not sure if i need a misting kit (need to automate watering ..as i am lazy)
Misting is good for plants that requires high humidity. If you are planning on pitchers, misting is a good idea. 

- any suggestion on how to hide the filter outlet ? for the waterfall
Some branchy plants with lots of leaves would do the trick. Maybe ferns?

- my aquarium fan is too strong ..probably need to change a smaller one
Actually, i don't think you need a fan. I know certain highland pitchers require lower temperature. But most tropical plants prefer warmer surroundings. Humidity is more important.

----------


## eagleray

Thanks folks for the advise. Will need to find time next weekend to get some plants.

Any idea where to get a misting system in Singapore ?

----------


## FuEl

If you want a serious mist making device, check out www.britelumens.com. He is the local distributor for vivaria.nl's basic misting system. Alternatively there are others like www.mistking.com. Pricey but worth every single cent, definitely way more satisfaction compared to those ultrasonic foggers which are a waste of money IMO.

----------


## mercury

> If you want a serious mist making 
> 
> device, check out www.britelumens.com. He is the local distributor for vivaria.nl's basic misting system. Alternatively there are others like www.mistking.com. Pricey but worth every single cent, definitely way more satisfaction compared to those ultrasonic foggers which are a waste of money IMO.


yes, those ultrasonic foggers are just to increase the humidity but does nothing to lower the temp or to help water plants.

----------


## Charismagnetic

Thats a really nice setup.

Just wondering, what do you plan to keep in it?

Such a sophisticated eco system would really go to waste if no living things are introduced.

----------


## k3nlim

Possible to extend the outlet and face it towards the rock...may be that will cut down the noise

----------


## eagleray

Posting progress of my paludarium .... not fully grown in yet ... 


Miniature Orchids




Nepenthes




Pinguicula 




Crypts & Moss

----------


## limz_777

nice set-up , everything seem to be falling in place , whats lighting are you using ?

----------

